# Ming's Impact



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

I wanna know what everyone thinks Ming's impact will be this year...

Also, check out the piece I wrote about Ming atr the link below...(Not spamming). I would like some feedback if possible.

http://www.hoopsavenue.com/nba/draft/features.php?feature_id=3


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He'll have limited impact this year, but he could easily make All-Rookie 1st team because of the Cs in the draft(or lack thereof). I excpect somewhere around 20 mpg, 8 ppg, 5 rpg, 1 bpg this year....


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HoopsAve *
> I wanna know what everyone thinks Ming's impact will be this year...
> 
> Also, check out the piece I wrote about Ming atr the link below...(Not spamming). I would like some feedback if possible.
> ...


Wow! What a great piece, HoopsAve! :yes: :yes: 

*WELL DONE!*


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

That was excellent hoops and ming will be 2nd best center in 4 years after of course eiddy curry you know


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks fellaz. I appreciate all the comments...

Keep up comin!!


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> He'll have limited impact this year, but he could easily make All-Rookie 1st team because of the Cs in the draft(or lack thereof). I excpect somewhere around 20 mpg, 8 ppg, 5 rpg, 1 bpg this year....


I expect Yao Ming will touch 20 mpg, 9 ppg, 5 rpg, 2 bpg.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I believe Yao's impact will be minor until later in the year...

but I guarantee he will have a MAJOR impact on ticket sales all year long!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

He will be a serious impact in year 3 and beyond. In thos years i expect

30mpg, 20 ppg, 10+ rebounds per game, and 3 blocks


This will begin in year 3-4 IMO


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think Yao will average 2 blocks a game this year. He might average 1 1/2 at best.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Yao will definitely get around 25 mpg this year, and if he is able to adapt to the American style of play, I think he will contribute dramatically. There will be a lot expected of him, but although he may not contribute huge numbers, he will develop his game greatly and will show a ton of potential.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *allenive21 *
> I don't think Yao will average 2 blocks a game this year. He might average 1 1/2 at best.


same here, i would be surprised if he averaged that! o well, hes a rookie, cant be to hard on him.


----------

